# XXL Breeders In Virginia



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello, I live in Lynchburg, Virginia. I was wondering if anyone breeds or is familiar with breeders that specialize in XXL APBT in this area, or on the east coast. When I say "XXL", I mean slightly taller, and overall body mass without compromising conformation and substance. I prefer red, blue, or black. I am looking for a experienced, reputable breeder that isnt all about making money.
Im willing to pay $500-$1000 w/papers. I dont want Razor Edge or any bloodline that specializes in the American Bully. I also dont want a bloodline known for mixing other breeds, Mastiff, American Bulldog,etc to produce larger APBTS.


----------

